# Stranger Things 3. Dal 4 luglio 2019. Streaming, trama, opinioni.



## admin (25 Marzo 2019)

Ritorna Stranger Things, una delle serie più amate e viste su Netflix, con la terza stagione. Si ripartirà il prossimo 4 luglio 2019.

Stranger Things sarà visibile in esclusiva, in streaming, su Netflix.

Trama: sarà ambientato nel 1985, in estate. Nella terza stagione verrà segnato il destino dei protagonista della serie.

Video trailer qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2019)




----------



## Clarenzio (25 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ritorna Stranger Things, una delle serie più amate e viste su Netflix, con la terza stagione. Si ripartirà il prossimo 4 luglio 2019.
> 
> Stranger Things sarà visibile in esclusiva, in streaming, su Netflix.
> 
> ...



Non vedo l'ora!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Marzo 2019)

Onestamente ho zero aspettative. Stranger things doveva essere una serie antologica. Ogni stagione nuova doveva avere nuovi protagonisti e nuove storie. Ho timore che questa stagione sia la pietra tombale sul capolavoro iniziale di questa serie.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Luglio 2019)

Riuppo il topic solo per mettere lo spot netflix con Uan.


----------



## juventino (7 Luglio 2019)

Non è stata una stagione perfetta, ma mi è piaciuta. Poi rituffarsi negli ‘80 e lasciare questi anni schifosi fa sempre piacere.


----------



## Schism75 (8 Luglio 2019)

Finita di vedere. Purtroppo per me molto deludente, con molte assurdità poco credibili. mi è piaciuta pochissimo. Peccato


----------



## Igniorante (8 Luglio 2019)

Finita poco fa, si lascia vedere bene ma non è al livello delle due precedenti.
Fortunatamente le musiche, i personaggi ed il ritmo tengono degnamente a galla gli 8 nuovi episodi.


----------



## Moffus98 (12 Luglio 2019)

Appena finita di vedere, a me è piaciuta davvero tanto. Nettamente migliore della seconda stagione, ed è a livello della prima.


----------



## Wildbone (12 Luglio 2019)

Scrittura a dir poco indecente, ma è stato un buon intrattenimento, tutto sommato.


----------



## Stex (12 Luglio 2019)

deluso. troppo poche 8 puntate. pensavo facessero mezza stagione come in walking dead...


----------



## Albijol (12 Luglio 2019)

Deluso, è diventato un serie action, una caterva di scazzottate ripetitive di Hopper. L'elemento mistero è andato a farsi benedire, diversi personaggi protagonisti diventati di contorno o poco più, sviluppo della trama piena di cliché....e potrei andare avanti. Si salvano solo la scena della sauna, le musiche (qua si sono superati) e l'episodio finale. Devo dire però che la scena "della Storia Infinita" allo stesso tempo mi ha provocato i brividi e mi ha divertito , è una scena PERFETTA.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Luglio 2019)

Comunque capisco perché secondo gran parte della critica sia la stagione migliore o quasi.
Il passaggio difficile dall'adolescenza ad una fase della vita più matura (Will), le prime storie tra ragazzi (Mike), l'incapacità di relazionarsi in modo costruttivo agli altri a causa dei propri trascorsi (Hopper/Joyce/Billy), la delusione per non aver saputo fare di meglio nella vita (Steve) e per non essere apprezzati sul posto di lavoro (Nancy).
Sotto questi punti di vista è senza dubbio una stagione molto riuscita, sicuramente la più realistica, il problema è che si è perso un po' lo spirito iniziale ma talvolta può essere una cosa necessaria e fisiologica nonostante io sia un fervente sostenitore del detto "squadra che vince non si cambia".


----------



## kekkopot (14 Luglio 2019)

A me è piaciuta più della seconda. Molto più simile alla prima per certi versi...

Certo che il finale lascia poco spazio a possibili seguiti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Luglio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Deluso, è diventato un serie action, una caterva di scazzottate ripetitive di Hopper. L'elemento mistero è andato a farsi benedire, diversi personaggi protagonisti diventati di contorno o poco più, sviluppo della trama piena di cliché....e potrei andare avanti. Si salvano solo la scena della sauna, le musiche (qua si sono superati) e l'episodio finale. Devo dire però che la scena "della Storia Infinita" allo stesso tempo mi ha provocato i brividi e mi ha divertito , è una scena PERFETTA.



Quoto ogni parola. Prutroppo per me é stata una stagione fallimentare, specialmente dopo aver visto la seconda stagione di Dark.
Stranger Things 3 ha avuto troppe scene ridicole e cliché. Ad un certo punto sono andati ben oltre il omaggio dei anni 80.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Luglio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Quoto ogni parola. Prutroppo per me é stata una stagione fallimentare, specialmente dopo aver visto la seconda stagione di Dark.
> Stranger Things 3 ha avuto troppe scene ridicole e cliché. Ad un certo punto sono andati ben oltre il omaggio dei anni 80.



Su questo concordo, Dark è di un'altro livello, ma è una serie totalmente diversa. Stranger Things è di puro intrattenimento, divertente. Insomma, ti fa sorridere, e a volte commuovere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Luglio 2019)

Ho visto la serie 3, onestamente è veramente brutta, non ha più niente di stranger things, è tutt'altra cosa ormai. La seconda stagione per quanto sia in alcuni episodi teneva botta, questa proprio nulla... 

Concordo con altri per la scena della storia infinita


----------



## Butcher (15 Luglio 2019)

Si lascia guardare ma è roba mainstream. 
Tante macchiette, situazioni trite e ritrite, esagerazioni qua e la.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2019)

Stranger Things penso sia l'esempio più lampante che i sequel siano fatti esclusivamente per business e basta. Il primo era perfetto, un cult, e non aveva bisogno di un prosieguo. Il secondo era forzato e simile al primo, a tratti una brutta copia, così come il terzo che a furia di mandare avanti la storia lo hanno un pò snaturato. In ogni caso, la serie mi piace, i ragazzini sono adorabili e da soli reggono in piedi la storia.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo voi, Jim è veramente morto? Io non credo, nel finale più di un indizio fa capire che può essere ancora vivo. Potrebbe essere uno dei prigionieri di quella base russa fatta vedere alla fine. Oppure, magari, è finito dentro la porta ed il finale della lettera ad Undici "lascia la porta aperta di 10 centimetri" può suonare come un indizio indiretto per far capire che è vivo. Chissà...


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> A me è piaciuta più della seconda. Molto più simile alla prima per certi versi...
> 
> *Certo che il finale lascia poco spazio a possibili seguiti*



Questa terza stagione sta regalando risultati pazzeschi a Netflix e sul web già si parla di una quarta stagione. Quindi, sicuramente ci sarà un seguito.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Probabilmente non hai visto il finale tra i titoli di coda, che lascia presagire un nuovo seguito.


----------



## Jino (20 Luglio 2019)

La scena della storia infinita vale la stagione..strepitosa...


----------



## Moffus98 (20 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stranger Things penso sia l'esempio più lampante che i sequel siano fatti esclusivamente per business e basta. Il primo era perfetto, un cult, e non aveva bisogno di un prosieguo. Il secondo era forzato e simile al primo, a tratti una brutta copia, così come il terzo che a furia di mandare avanti la storia lo hanno un pò snaturato. In ogni caso, la serie mi piace, i ragazzini sono adorabili e da soli reggono in piedi la storia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per me non è morto. Potrebbe essere come dici tu, ossia che è rinchiuso nella prigione russa, oppure in qualche modo ha trovato rifugio nel sotto-sopra. Però nella prigione potrebbe trovarsi anche un'altro "americano", ovvero il dottor Brenner che in questa terza stagione non è apparso, ma che abbiamo scoperto essere ancora vivo durante la seconda stagione. Comunque ci sono molti indizi che lasciano presagire che Hopper sia ancora vivo, come per esempio la musica utilizzata nella scena finale dell'ultimo episodio, che è la stessa utilizzata nella prima stagione quando venne ritrovato il finto corpo di Will che in realtà non era morto, proprio come Hopper.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Per me non è morto. Potrebbe essere come dici tu, ossia che è rinchiuso nella prigione russa, oppure in qualche modo ha trovato rifugio nel sotto-sopra. Però nella prigione potrebbe trovarsi anche un'altro "americano", ovvero il dottor Brenner che in questa terza stagione non è apparso, ma che abbiamo scoperto essere ancora vivo durante la seconda stagione. Comunque ci sono molti indizi che lasciano presagire che Hopper sia ancora vivo, come per esempio la musica utilizzata nella scena finale dell'ultimo episodio, che è la stessa utilizzata nella prima stagione quando venne ritrovato il finto corpo di Will che in realtà non era morto, proprio come Hopper.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sì, per quanto riguarda Brenner il produttore della serie ha affermato che è ancora vivo. Ma nella seconda stagione a quale episodio ti riferisci, quando Undici andò dalla sorella ed intravide Brenner per qualche secondo? Hopper è vivo, sicuramente, nel finale ci sono stati tre indizi (corpo non trovato, finale della lettera a Undici e la fine con la parte della base russa) che lo lasciano presagire.


----------



## Jino (20 Luglio 2019)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Io francamente mi auguro Hopper non sia vivo, per quanto lo adori, probabilmente un cambio netto ci sta. Ad ogni modo un finale cosi lascia aperta ogni porta, sia della morte epica, sia che sia sopravissuto. Molto probabilmente quando è stata girata la scena manco loro avevano deciso se Hopper ci sarebbe stato ancora o meno, cosi si spiega un finale che lascia tutto aperto.


----------



## Emme (20 Luglio 2019)

Visto tre volte, la miglior serie in assoluto, speriamo la quarta sia allo stesso livello, ma la vedo dura...


----------



## kekkopot (20 Luglio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questa terza stagione sta regalando risultati pazzeschi a Netflix e sul web già si parla di una quarta stagione. Quindi, sicuramente ci sarà un seguito.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Cavolo è vero... come ho fatto a non accorgermene


----------

